# Ski Sundown (night): Wednesday, 1/30/2008



## Greg (Jan 24, 2008)

I should be back into the typical Wednesday night thing next week. I don't think I'll get there much before the 7:30 meet up though. Who else is in?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 24, 2008)

I plan on making it...


----------



## severine (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm going to try to get a babysitter again, if only because my days out this month were abysmally low compared to what I planned upon.  But I wouldn't count on being there...


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 25, 2008)

In


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 25, 2008)

In.


----------



## Greg (Jan 25, 2008)

*Mogul Update*

Here are two Emails from Chris Sullivan today:



> We smashed Exhibition last night. Then we had machine issues. We'll have to wait for a rebuild overnight tonight.





> Update to the update. We will smash and rebuild Nor'easter on Sunday night. Until then we will continue to make snow on them. The result should be an interesting mixed bag for a couple of days with better bumps for next week.



Looks like we'll have some "skiing-in" to do next week! I'm actually psyched we'll have some new lines to work in.

*Operation Nor'easter II*

:lol:


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 25, 2008)

Greg, you're too funny.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 25, 2008)

Greg said:


> Here are two Emails from Chris Sullivan today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweeet!!


----------



## Greg (Jan 25, 2008)

*Operation: Nor'easter*



MRGisevil said:


> Greg, you're too funny.



No, ma'am. This is serious business.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 25, 2008)

most excellent news.  Gonna try to be there for wednesday.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 25, 2008)

Greg said:


> No, ma'am. This is serious business.



Dude, don't keep it a secret!  We need to let everyone enjoy the bumps!


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 25, 2008)

I will be there with Marge, and I will do my best not to ruin the lines in the new bumps!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 25, 2008)

Great news!


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 25, 2008)

<---------- is THAT excited about the new bumps.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 25, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I will be there with Marge, and I will do my best not to ruin the lines in the new bumps!



The elusive Mr. Evil shows himself!  Glad you'll be there too, should be good times.  I'm sure you won't be ruining anything, at least nothing that Grassi wouldn't have ruined himself anyway...  (just kidding Chris..)

Stop by and post more often..


----------



## bvibert (Jan 25, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> <---------- is THAT excited about the new bumps.



:lol:


----------



## Greg (Jan 25, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I will be there with Marge, and I will do my best not to ruin the lines in the new bumps!



Don't worry. You would have to be a super human skier to be able to move any of what are sure to be solid mounds of death boulders...


----------



## severine (Jan 25, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> <---------- is THAT excited about the new bumps.


:lol:  Love it!


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 25, 2008)

bvibert said:


> The elusive Mr. Evil shows himself!  Glad you'll be there too, should be good times.  I'm sure you won't be ruining anything, at least nothing that Grassi wouldn't have ruined himself anyway...  (just kidding Chris..)
> 
> Stop by and post more often..




I stop by a couple of times a day to lurk (translation: spy and all you fellas chattin it up with Marge:angry

BTW, thanks for sending Marge the pic in her new avitar, she won't shut up about it!:roll:


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 25, 2008)

Greg said:


> Don't worry. You would have to be a super human skier to be able to move any of what are sure to be solid mounds of death boulders...



Are you saying that I am not a super human skier?:grin:


I am actually a little bumed that they are re-doing the NE bumps. I had a real break through on them this past Wed. night and had a real blast. I found a couple of lines I really liked and I was even starting to attack them. I was able to get a decent rhytm on the upper 1/3 and the lower 1/3 of the trail. The middle 1/3 was still a bit tough, but still and big improvment.


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 25, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I stop by a couple of times a day to lurk (translation: spy and all you fellas chattin it up with Marge:angry
> 
> BTW, thanks for sending Marge the pic in her new avitar, she won't shut up about it!:roll:



Oh yeah, sure you do, cuz you're just so jealous :roll:

I'm this mad at you right now

<-----


----------



## bvibert (Jan 25, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I stop by a couple of times a day to lurk (translation: spy and all you fellas chattin it up with Marge:angry



Would it scare you to learn that I already knew that because I spy on everyone here... 



MR. evil said:


> BTW, thanks for sending Marge the pic in her new avitar, she won't shut up about it!:roll:



Hey, no problem.  I thought it was very appropriate...  I figured you guys needed something to talk about around the evil household...

BTW, I like the new avatar!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 25, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Oh yeah, sure you do, cuz you're just so jealous :roll:
> 
> I'm this mad at you right now
> 
> <-----



That doesn't look very mad to me... :-?


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 25, 2008)

bvibert said:


> The elusive Mr. Evil shows himself!  Glad you'll be there too, should be good times.  I'm sure you won't be ruining anything, at least nothing that Grassi wouldn't have ruined himself anyway...  (just kidding Chris..)
> 
> Stop by and post more often..



dude, i was scaping the backs of the moguls sooo bad last night.


----------



## Greg (Jan 27, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I am actually a little bumed that they are re-doing the NE bumps. I had a real break through on them this past Wed. night and had a real blast. I found a couple of lines I really liked and I was even starting to attack them. I was able to get a decent rhytm on the upper 1/3 and the lower 1/3 of the trail. The middle 1/3 was still a bit tough, but still and big improvment.



By Wednesday they should be skied in pretty well. They will likely start out small with shallower troughs so you might actually find them easier than what's there now.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> By Wednesday they should be skied in pretty well. They will likely start out small with shallower troughs so you might actually find them easier than what's there now.



Actually I discoverd this week that I prefer the larger bumps with deeper troughs as they help me control my speed.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/229169-post13.html


----------



## skijay (Jan 28, 2008)

I am in.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 28, 2008)

skijay said:


> I am in.



Cool, It'll be nice to ski with you again skijay.


----------



## Greg (Jan 29, 2008)

Out. Spent the day on the couch barely able to move. Fever, body aches, nausea, and dia..... (okay, I'll spare you that part.) Doubt I'll be in any shape to ski tomorrow night.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 29, 2008)

Bummer man!  I'll nail one good run in your honor...


----------



## severine (Jan 29, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Bummer man!  I'll nail one good run in your honor...


Heh, heh.  He said _run_. 

Sorry, Greg!  Feel better!


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> Out. Spent the day on the couch barely able to move. Fever, body aches, nausea, and dia..... (okay, I'll spare you that part.) Doubt I'll be in any shape to ski tomorrow night.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 30, 2008)

So, is anyone else going?  This is what I got:

bvibert
Marge
Grassi21
Mr. Evil
skijay
2knees (probably??)

I'm planning on 7:30 at the sundeck, as usual.  I'll probably be on the hill earlier though...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 30, 2008)

Don't forget your Gore-Tex.  I'll be on skis by 6 pm.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 30, 2008)

I will probably be at Ski Sundown tonight but it depends on how the weather plays out today.


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 30, 2008)

Marge is out. Tim plans on going still.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 30, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Marge is out. Tim plans on going still.



Bummer...

bvibert
Grassi21
Mr. Evil
skijay
2knees (probably)
gmcunni (probably)


----------



## powhunter (Jan 30, 2008)

cant make it tonight.....but work those bumpa hard!!!   I expect some fine ass zipper lines sunday morning!!!!    ;-)


steve


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm out.   Going either tomorrow or one night next week instead.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 31, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> I'm out.   Going either tomorrow or one night next week instead.



Bummer, well you didn't miss out on too much conditions wise, but it was still a fun night none the less..


----------

